# Bento iPhone



## Nicosun (5 Mai 2009)

Je sais pas si ce fil a déjà été ouvert donc bon je l'ouvre 

Enfin Bento pour iphone est disponible et franchement avec la synchronisation Wifi, il se révèle presque indispensable pour transporter sa base de donnée facilement. Et en plus on peut la modifier et créer directement sur l'iphone.

Presque 4 euros mais très bonne apps, même les base croisé sont synchronisées.

Bref


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2009)

Je vais me laisser tenter, je télécharge en ce moment une démo de Bento sur le Mac afin de voir la synchro.


----------



## Nicosun (5 Mai 2009)

Ben aprés l'avoir utilisé aujourd'hui pour mettre mes rapports entre quelques clients c'est vraiment top pour mon utilisation, un coup de Wifi en rentrant et hop tout à jour. 
Je vais gagner pas mal de temps 

Il ne manquerais plus qu'une version serveur et j'étends tout ça sur mon entreprise.


----------



## clavel (7 Mai 2009)

Utilisateur de Bento sur mon iMac, j'ai acquis sa version iPhone. Première synchro sans problème, mon fichier apparaît bien sur l'iPhone. Puis impossible de lancer d'autres synchro, l'iPhone reste coincé en mode de recherche de connexion, alors que l'iMac le "voit" parfaitement. Après quelques recherches sur le web, je trouve qu'un utilisateur a eu le même problème, et l'a tout simplement résolu (merci à lui) :
un tour dans Préférences système / Sécurité / Coupe-feu
et là cocher Autoriser toutes les connexions entrantes.
Sans être parano, je trouve cela un peu laxiste, et je tente plutôt :
Définir l'accès de certaines applications, en y ajoutant Bento.
Et ça marche, synchro ultra rapide ... Pour tous ceux qui rencontreraient ce problème sur mon forum MAC préféré ...
A noter aussi une différence entre les deux Bento : dans une liste comprenant des chiffres et des mots : Bento iMac classe les chiffres en premier, Bento iPhone fait l'inverse en créant une sous-catégorie avec #, après les A, B, C. Pas trop dommageable mais j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi !


----------



## PO_ (14 Mai 2009)

y a t'il quelqu'un qui l'utilise pour une Base de données avec des champs images. Je voudrais savoir si les photos sont ajustées à la résolution de l'iPhone afin de ne pas prendre trop de place dans la mémoire de l'iPhone (comme pour les photos issues de iPhoto). 

Autres questions, peut-on comme sur l'appli mac avoir soit le mode tableau soit le mode formulaire, et faire varier l'ordre de tri, faire des recherches sur n'importe quel critère ?


----------



## Nicosun (14 Mai 2009)

Salut 

Pour les photos elle sont affichées sous forme de miniature dans la fiche et il faut la sélectionner pour qu'elle apparaisse (les miennes sont mis à la taille de l'écran mais je n'ai pas essayé avec beaucoup de format)

En fait les bibliothèques sont présentés comme dans contact (2 tris). On clique sur le nom choisi pour rentrer dans les détails de la fiche.

Il y a un système de recherche aussi pour chercher la fiche voulu.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai trouvé mes marques de suite.

Le fait d'avoir sa base de donnée dans sa poche est formidable, pour mon cas le suivi client.

Bref c'est le complément idéal pour bento 2, je doute de l'utilisation seule de cette app.


----------



## Triello (17 Mai 2009)

Oui, Bento sur Mac et iPhone, c'est la possibilité d'avoir toutes ses bases de données au bureau ou à la maison ET dans la poche. Très pratique.

Synchro efficace quoique un peu longue. Peut-être dû au fait que j'ai beaucoup d'images, notamment pour ma liste de DVD.

Pour une première version, c'est déjà énorme mais je pense à cinq défauts que j'aimerais voir corriger par FileMaker :
&#8226; On ne peut pas synchroniser ses listes intelligentes (ou alors j'ai pas compris comment )
&#8226; Pas d'affichage d'image dans la liste des fiches, seulement dans la fiche.
&#8226; Possibilité d'afficher dans la liste que deux champs, c'est trop juste.
&#8226; Et surtout, le tri ne se fait que sur un champ, c'est vraiment insuffisant !
Exemple, j'ai des DVD de Chapeau melon et bottes de cuir et d'autres séries TV. Pour l'instant, seule possibilité, le tri sur les titres. Mais j'aimerais d'abord un tri sur la série, puis sur la saison, puis enfin sur le titre ou sur le rang dans la saison (ou la date de sortie).
&#8226; La recherche ne se fait que sur un critère ! Avec iSort, autre gestionnaire de base de données beaucoup plus abouti, on peut mettre plusieurs clés de recherche.

Donc, vivement une mise à jour. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h34 ----------




clavel a dit:


> A noter aussi une différence entre les deux Bento : dans une liste comprenant des chiffres et des mots : Bento iMac classe les chiffres en premier, Bento iPhone fait l'inverse en créant une sous-catégorie avec #, après les A, B, C. Pas trop dommageable mais j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi !


Je crois que ça vient de la conception de l'OS de l'iPhone car ça fait la même chose dans les autres applis. Ne serait-ce que Carnet d'adresses sur le Mac et Contacts sur l'iPhone.


----------

